# imprimante Samsung SCX-4200/Leopard



## fauxdeb (25 Janvier 2008)

Jai cette imprimante depuis 2 semaines. Suite à linstallation classique du pilote, jarrive à scanner, à photocopier mais pas à imprimer depuis lordinateur. Jai contacté Samsung plusieurs fois, ils nont pas pu me dépanner: ils devaient me rappeler après avoir consulter "leur chef", pas de réponse.
Jai consulté la liste dimprimantes compatible Lépoard donnée par Apple, la SCX-4200 ny est pas mais le pilote pour OSX 10.5 est disponible en téléchargement sur le site de Samsung.
Que dois-je faire??


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2008)

fauxdeb a dit:


> Jai cette imprimante depuis 2 semaines. Suite à linstallation classique du pilote, jarrive à scanner, à photocopier mais pas à imprimer depuis lordinateur. Jai contacté Samsung plusieurs fois, ils nont pas pu me dépanner: ils devaient me rappeler après avoir consulter "leur chef", pas de réponse.
> Jai consulté la liste dimprimantes compatible Lépoard donnée par Apple, la SCX-4200 ny est pas mais le pilote pour OSX 10.5 est disponible en téléchargement sur le site de Samsung.
> Que dois-je faire??


Tenter l'installation du pilote


----------



## fauxdeb (25 Janvier 2008)

le pilote pour OSX 10.5 sur le site de Samsung est le même que sur le cd d&#8217;installation fourni avec l&#8217;imprimante. Aucun résultat.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Janvier 2008)

fauxdeb a dit:


> le pilote pour OSX 10.5 sur le site de Samsung est le même que sur le cd dinstallation fourni avec limprimante. Aucun résultat.


Va falloir attendre une MAJ de Leopard Sur ce tu n'es pas le seul à avoir des problèmes avec des combinées


----------



## fauxdeb (26 Janvier 2008)

J'ai réinstallé Léopard, les gestionnaires d'impression et les pilotes et j'ai réussi à imprimer.
Le problème est réglé.


----------



## Adrienhb (23 Janvier 2009)

Quelqu'un aurait-il une autre solution que celle-ci?
Pasque Samsung a beau avoir mis à jour son pilote à la fin de l'an dernier, ça ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## louis92 (9 Septembre 2009)

zut je viens de répondre sur un autre post.... coté impression pas de soucis.. mais c'est coté scanner.. as tu pu installer smart thru? sinon par "capture d'image" cela scane, mais ce n'est pas géant


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mars 2010)

Hullo,


Flûte... finalement ça marchait très bien avec Leopard... et plus du tout après le passage à Snow!

J'ai essayé les pilotes de la 4300. Nada.

Une idée?

Merci!


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mars 2010)

http://support.apple.com/kb/DL905


----------

